# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Panic attacks at altitude/exercise

## Chloe

I'm currently skiing at the moment, today we went up to around 3333 m onto one of the observation platform. There could easily have been 100 steps and then some so I took it nice and steady on my way up. Now I've been at high altitude before and it's our second day. I've not been anxious this whole ski trip.
I'm use to the heights, the high adrenalin levels, being out of breath when on ski trips and lugging heavy ski booted feet up stairs snow or whatever. And I'm not asthmatic, So why did I feel the familiar tight chested-ness, light headedness, sinking stomach and flash of absolute terror when we were going up the stairs. 
I stopped every now and then to catch my breath, there were no men who could have frightened me, I knew where my family was and yet there it was the beginnings of a panic. I didn't go all the way and the feelings soon subsided after a brief telling off  to myself and a look around at the scenery to distract myself. But I still don't have a clue what any of that is all about ?!?  :Ninja:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## L

Have you ever had any medical investigations into your anxiety?

----------


## Chloe

No none whatsoever I was prescribed beta blockers on a description of what happens when I panic, I know I'm not asthmatic from the hundreds of tests done on me as a kid and my mum being a nurse 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## L

what about blood sugar or Iron level. A lack of vitB12 doesn't help.

----------


## Chloe

We'd just stopped for lunch waited a while then gone up on the gondola, I know I'm not anemic every meal we have has meat on the plate, and me or my mum would have noticed the symptoms don't know about b12 I'll have a google, might be going in to book counselling with the doctors so I can ask for a few tests then maybe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

